# My wifes 2011 Book Cliffs buck



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife drew a Archery book cliffs tag along with 2 of my cousins and after I scouted a few times had a good idea of the type of buck she wanted to take. Opening day came and we saw some good deer but nothing to get super excited about we continued searching for a deer she liked on Sunday we had a couple blown stalks. My younger cousin shot this buck sunday morning.
[attachment=2:kju4janq]kolt.jpg[/attachment:kju4janq]
His is 22" wide and pretty heavy. This was by far his best deer so he was super excited. We continued looking for my wife and older cousin for bucks they were hoping for, as the week continued on we went after but never could close the deal on some real dandy bucks. the first week was coming to an end and all the people that came out with us had left so it was just the three of us left in camp. My wife and I had to leave sunday but she wasn't willing to shoot a buck she wouldn't be happy with. Saturday night comes around and we were able to find a deer she liked and she had him at 25 yards and was able to make the perfect heart shot, the blood was almost non existent but he only went 100 yards or so and there he was, as you can tell from the pics she was happy with him.
[attachment=1:kju4janq]sarah.jpg[/attachment:kju4janq]
He was 25" wide and very heavy, he had almost 40 inches of mass measurements. The next morning my cousin was able to connect on this 24" buck he is a typical 4 point with two cheaters on his left side.
[attachment=0:kju4janq]dave.jpg[/attachment:kju4janq]
I'm sure he'll post up some other pics and a story. Overall we were real happy with the quality of deer we harvested this year.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice, Nice, and Nice! Congrats to you all...and you lucky SOB, a wife that hunts?! How the hell do you get that to happen?! Mine won't even let a corpse in the garage.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Yahtahay said:


> Nice, Nice, and Nice! Congrats to you all...and you lucky SOB, a wife that hunts?! How the hell do you get that to happen?! Mine won't even let a corpse in the garage.


+1


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Those are all aewsome bucks. Tell them all congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bucks there and congrats to all.nice job


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! That the way to get it done!


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to find him, I was wondering how wide he was while we were watching him, I'll make sure that we email your wife the pictures we took of him before she shot. Tell her congrats again, he is a dandy!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Extra nice bucks! Congrats to all three of the hunters! I am really loving this years archer success!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome possum!
Yeah i keep trying to convince my wife that we need to do a Lee and Tiffany thing...I think the only way it will happen is if they add spiders to the category of "big game" species...
She will wreak havoc on bugs, but no killing warm-blooded animals for her :-(


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I love seein a woman who can kill. 8) Must make you VERY proud to be her husband! Most chicks think meat comes from the store in little white packages... :? 

Nice buck!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I love seein a woman who can kill. 8) Must make you VERY proud to be her husband! Most chicks think meat comes from the store in little white packages... :?
> 
> Nice buck!


lol +1 great bucks all the way around!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> Nice, Nice, and Nice! Congrats to you all...and you lucky SOB, a wife that hunts?! How the hell do you get that to happen?! Mine won't even let a corpse in the garage.


She never hunted a day in her life until she met me. I just got lucky that she has really enjoyed hunting and feel blessed she does.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

What a story and some great photos. Three really nice bucks that anyone should happy to take. Got buck fever just looking at them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice, congrats to all


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats that is awesome thanks for the story and photos. 8)


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

bow hunter said:


> My wife drew a Archery book cliffs tag along with 2 of my cousins and after I scouted a few times had a good idea of the type of buck she wanted to take. Opening day came and we saw some good deer but nothing to get super excited about we continued searching for a deer she liked on Sunday we had a couple blown stalks. My younger cousin shot this buck sunday morning.
> 
> Actually it was monday morning for kolter
> 
> ...


----------

